# Network interface disappeared after bios update

## kartana

Hi Everyone,

I hope someone can help. I have updated my computer with the newest BIOS and now networking stop working. Before I made the BIOS update my network interface was working fine - 6 months plus. It is a r8169 Gigabit Ethernet and named enp33s0 (looking in dmesg, it seems to be called eth0 now but I have tried to add it as eth0 and still not working).

Syslog tells that the interface net.enp33s0 does not exits and therefore fails to start. 

To be sure, I have recompiled (with the same settings as before) the kernel and modules but no luck.

All help is appreciated.

Regards Stig

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like you're back to as if you were installing the network for the first time once more.

Assuming you're using static setup, openrc.  So you have /etc/conf.d/net with config_eth0=xxx and the symlinks from /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo ?

If you manually set up that eth0 device, does it work?

This is strange that the persistent device names didn't work, but with an ACPI/BIOS change, all bets are off.  I've had one motherboard whose ethernet simply died with a bios change... that was annoying.

----------

## Jaglover

I suspect the interface got another new "persistent" name. Just look what it is called now and adjust your setup.

----------

## kartana

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I suspect the interface got another new "persistent" name. Just look what it is called now and adjust your setup.

 

Thank to both of you. How do I find the new persistent name? Do you know a cmd?

----------

## kartana

 *kartana wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   I suspect the interface got another new "persistent" name. Just look what it is called now and adjust your setup. 
> 
> Thank to both of you. How do I find the new persistent name? Do you know a cmd?

 

You are right. It did change the persistent name to enp30s0. The command I used to find the name was: 

```
ifconfig -a
```

Thank you again - this solved my problem.

----------

